# Monitor geht nicht immer an!!



## Clastron (15. April 2010)

Hallo, ich bräuchte dringend HILFE, weil mein 2.Monitor nicht immer angeht. Damit meine ich wenn ich z.B neustarte geht er nicht mit an oder beim hochfahren, beim Monitro blinkt dann die Power Leuchte und man hat kein bild??
Ich habe eine Asus HD 4870 x2 und der monitor ist über ein DVI Kabel verbunden.

MFG


----------



## Clastron (23. April 2010)

keiner eine Idee ?? Bitte um HILFE


----------



## L.B. (23. April 2010)

Bist du sicher, dass der Monitor richtig konfiguriert ist?


----------



## Clastron (27. April 2010)

Wie sind die richtigen Einstellungen ??


----------



## L.B. (27. April 2010)

Eingang auf DVI stellen. Mehr fällt mir nicht ein. Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass der Monitor defekt ist.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. April 2010)

Hallo,

du kommst aber in das Menü des Monitors über die Bedientasten? Falls vorhanden den Monitor an einen anderen Rechner zu Testzwecken anschließen und das Verhalten beobachten. Gegebenenfalls, wie L.B. bereits erwähnte, muss der Eingang auf DVI beziehungsweise D-Sub gestellt werden. Es ist möglich, dass dein Monitor den "richtigen" Eingang nicht automatisch wahrnimmt.

Schafft auch dies nicht das Problem aus der Welt, versuche mal über das Menü des Monitors das Gerät auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück zu setzen.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Monam7 (28. April 2010)

Hallo, ich habe auch ein ähnliches problem, hab eine ATI HD 5770 und den LG W2453TQ Bildschirm und wenn ich den pc starte blinkt zwar beim bildschirm das rote licht aber es erkennt den pc nicht.Dann muss ich immer den pc 1-3 mal neustarten bis der bildschirm den pc erkennt. Manchmal gehts gleich und manchmal nicht. Weiß wer woran das liegen könnte?
mfg monam


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (28. April 2010)

Hi all,

einer meiner Monitore springt manchmal auch nicht an, aber ich muss nur kurz den Netzstecker am LCD hinten ziehen und wieder einstecken, dann geht wieder alles.

Denke, er ist alt (17") und billig und hat einen kleinen Schaden am internen Netzteil.

Da ich aber, wie schon beschrieben, nur kurz aus- und wieder einstecken muss, kann ich damit leben, bis er ganz den Geist aufgibt.

Klappt das bei euch auch?


----------



## L.B. (28. April 2010)

Ich denke, dass liegt an einem falsch konfigurierten Eingang. Wenn der Eingang auf "auto" steht, kann es zu solchen Problemen kommen.


----------



## Monam7 (28. April 2010)

Wo kann ich denn den Eingang umstellen?


----------



## L.B. (28. April 2010)

Im Menü des Monitors. Da müsste es einen Knopf für geben.


----------



## Clastron (29. April 2010)

aber ich komm ja ins menü nicht rein weil ja kein bild angezeigt wird ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. April 2010)

Guten Morgen,

gut, wenn du noch nicht mal in das Menü des Monitors kommst, liegt ein ernsteres Problem beim Gerät selbst vor. Ab hier greifen vielmehr die Gewährleistungen/Garantien, die du als Kunde in Anspruch nehmen solltest, falls (durch die Zeit beschränkt) noch vorhanden.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## cesimbra (30. April 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> gut, wenn du noch nicht mal in das Menü des Monitors kommst, liegt ein ernsteres Problem beim Gerät selbst vor. Ab hier greifen vielmehr die Gewährleistungen/Garantien, die du als Kunde in Anspruch nehmen solltest, falls (durch die Zeit beschränkt) noch vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Kann schon sein. Ich kenne aber etwa von Iiyama Monitore, bei denen man ohne Signal keine Chance hat, den Monitor einzuschalten und ins Menü zu gehen. Wenn die Garfikkarte nicht immer sauber startet, würde sich das dann also etwa wie beschrieben darstellen.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Clastron (30. April 2010)

mit der Grafikkarte ist nichts weil sonst däht ja mein andere Monitor auch nicht gehen, und Garantie habe ich leider nicht mehr


----------



## Clastron (4. Mai 2010)

?????


----------



## ShrinkField (6. Mai 2010)

wüsste ich auch gerne.....hab seit gestern auch das prob mit meinen samsung 223bw...paar tage oder gar wochen musste ich mein pc immer so 5 mal neustarten bis der moni endlich angesprungen ist.

Gestern tat er dann garnix mehr....heute..mach ich den stromstecker rein und siehe da: "signalkabel prüfen".....dann hab ich den an pc wieder angeschlossen aber es kam kein Signal....sehr komisch...


hab mein alten 17'ner crt wieder drann..da funzte es gleich beim ersten mal...dann war ich kurz im bios und dann neustart...hmm hat dann wieder kein signal gegeben -.- also wieder neustart UND VORHER DEN NETZteil stecker vom pc gezogen, da gings dann...


----------



## Boooing (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte das Problem zwei mal (mit verschiedenen Ursachen) und hab daher zwei Lösungen:

Beim ersten mal ging der Bildschirm - hat aber bei jedem Start ein bisschen länger gebraucht um anzugehen. Am Anfang 1 Minute - irgendwann dann ne halbe Stunde - und irgendwann garnicht mehr.
Hier lag es daran dass irgendso ein Kondensator-dings oder so im Bildschirm kaputt war (ist n centartikel und man kann es selber wechseln wenn mans kann - oder für ca. 30 Euro machen lassen).

Beim zweiten mal (Monitor geht immer erst nach zweitem Start an) lag es daran dass C:\ hoffnungslos fragmentiert (und ziemlich voll) war. Also probierts einfach mal mit Defragmentieren der Systemfestplatte 
(Start->Alle Programme->Zubehör->Systemprogramme->Defragmentierung)


----------

